# رجاء شديد بأن تصلوا لأختي المريضة..



## peace_86 (30 أغسطس 2013)

*سلام السيد المسيح..

إحدى السيدات الفاضلات (والتي أناديها دائماً بأمي) تمر إبنتها حالياً بوعي ومرض منذ فترة..

أرجوكم أضيئوا الشمعة وصلوا لأجلها ولأجل ابنتها.
إن كانت هذه السيدة الفاضلة تخدم بفرح شديد، فلا نتمنى من الرب الإله إلا أن يشفي ابنتها المتعبة وأن يعوض أي ألم بفرح كبير يسعدها ويشفيها حتى من نسمة الهواء.

الإبنة المريضة أنا لا أعرفها لكنها ولكونها إبنة أمي.. فهي ستكون بالتالي أختي..

أرجو جميعكم ترديد معي هذه الصلاة:

باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، إله واحد آمين..
إلهنا القدوس، إلهنا العظيم، إلهنا الأبدي
إرحم أختنا المريضة التي هي بحاجة لشفاعتك.
إشفيها من مرضها التي تعاني به.
إجعلها تعود افضل مما كانت عليه.
يارب إحميها من كل شر وشبه شر.
يا إلهنا الرحيم، كن في عون أمها الفاضلة والقديرة..
ولا تسمح لها بأن تتألم أو تحزن أو تتوجع.
إشفي أختنا بشفاعة آلام إبنك الذي تألم لأجلنا على الصليب
آمين يا إلهنا الأبدي والعظيم.

آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يشفيها ويسندها ويقويها آمين*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يشفيها ويقويها امين يارب
*


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2013)

المسيح الطبيب الشافي قادر أن يمد يده سريعاً بالشفاء العاجل 
ويهب كل الأسرة فرح في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2013)

الهنا الحنون قادر ان يمد ايده ويشفيها 
لانه الطبيب السماوى الاعظم 
الهنا الحنون قادر يعيد البسمه لوالدتها 
امين يارب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يشفيها ويسندها ويكون معاها
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أغسطس 2013)

يارب 
انت القادر على كل شيء
يارب 
قلت اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم
يارب 
انت الشافي المعافي لكل العلات
يارب
 مد يدك الحنون لابنتك واشفها من اوجاعها
يارب 
انت العظيم الحنون​


----------



## peace_86 (30 أغسطس 2013)

*أشكر كل من النهيسي والشاعر سامر وأيمن وكاندي ويويو والمهندس هشام على صلواتهم الذي نحن في أمس الحاجة لها.

أشكركم جميعكم من كل قلبي وأشكر حتى الزوار الذين دخلو الصفحة وصلوا لها شفهياً..

آمين يارب إشفيها بقوة صليبك وبآلام جسدك إبنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2013)

*باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، إله واحد آمين..
إلهنا القدوس، إلهنا العظيم، إلهنا الأبدي
إرحم أختنا المريضة التي هي بحاجة لشفاعتك.
إشفيها من مرضها التي تعاني به.
إجعلها تعود افضل مما كانت عليه.
يارب إحميها من كل شر وشبه شر.
يا إلهنا الرحيم، كن في عون أمها الفاضلة والقديرة..
ولا تسمح لها بأن تتألم أو تحزن أو تتوجع.
إشفي أختنا بشفاعة آلام إبنك الذي تألم لأجلنا على الصليب
آمين يا إلهنا الأبدي والعظيم. 
امين ياااااااااااااااارب
ربنا يمد يد الشفا سريعا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبة قلبي بيس 
*


----------



## soul & life (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يشفيها ويشفى كل مريض 
يارب مد يدك بالشفاء اشفى كل مريض او عليل . آمين*


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب اشفي اختنا وحط ايدك يارب في حياتها*​


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يمد ايدية ليها حسب مشيئتة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يتمجد ويمد ايديه الحنونه ويشفيها يارب
ويخليها لمامتها ويخلي مامتها ليها 
ببركة ام النور امي وشفاعه البابا شنودة
وجميع مصاف قديسينا
امين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



امييييييييييييييييييييين يااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## أَمَة (31 أغسطس 2013)

أجثو وانحني بركبتي أمام صليب القيامة ​يا ربي وإلها ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
يا من محتنا الغلبة على الموت بقيامتك
وجعلتنا أبناء بالتبني
وجئت بالبعيدين ليكون الجميع رعية واحدة 
ولكي نكمل بك كلنا معا​ 
بارك ابني بيس الذي اعطيته لي بالإيمان
واقبل صلاته لأنها نابعة من قلب طاهر​ 
هو رفعها اليك يا رب المجد مؤمنا ومصدقا بمحبتك لنا​ 
رفعها من أجل إبنتي بدون أن يعرف ما هو مرضها
رفعها محبة بي فلا تخذل محبته يا محب البشر
والمس ابنتي كما لمست حماة بطرس فقامت للحال وبدأت تخدم
اشفيها يا رب لتستمر في خدمتها التي بدأتها منذ سنين 
ولم تطلب لنفسها شيئا سوى ملكوتك.
بشفاعة الكلية القداسة مريم والدة الله
وجميع الرسل والقديسين
وصلوات كل من شارك في هذه الطلبة​ 
+++++++​ 
أشكر اخواتي واخواني الذين شاركوا​ 
 واحب أن أقول أن 
 رامي (peace)  إبنا لي لم الده
جمعنا المسيح بجسده الواحد بالرغم من المسافات الشاسعة بيننا​ 
 لقد أحس بقلبه الطاهر أن هناك شيئا ليس على ما يرام 
فنحن نتراسل منذ أكثر من خمس سنين وصار يعرفني من خلال كلماتي
ولكي لا يذهب ظنه الى التفكير بأني ممكن اكون زعلانة منه
اخبرته بمرض ابنتي بدون تفاصيل أكثر.​ 
لقد تفاجأت بطلبته الصلاتية هذه
التي لمست قلبي.​ 
ليباركك الرب يا رامي يا إبني
وليسمع الى طلبتك.​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب يسوع يا الهنا الحنون الرؤوف 
طويل الروح و كثير الرحمة 
بنطلب منك احنا ولادك 
بدالة كبيرة يارب 
بثقة فيك يا الهنا العظيم
بنطلب منك انك تمد ايديك و تشفي بنتك 
اختنا كلنا فيك يا الهنا 
بنطلب منك بقلوبنا لانك قولتلنا تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين 
و ثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم 
يارب يا يسوع بنطلب منك انك تمد ايديك و تشفيها يا الهنا من كل مرض و من كل وجع و من كل الم 
بنطلب منك تديي لامها كل سلام  و صبر و تعزية 
بنطلب منك يا الهنا بكل الثقة لعلمنا انك اله حنون و عطوف يا الهي 
و لتكن مشيئتك في كل حين 
امين 
​*


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

*أشكر كل من رفع قلبه للصلاة..
أشكر متاف ونيفان وkawasaki وجرجس منير والأخت (واثقة فيك يارب) وبنت الكنيسة وموكي ..

لنتسمر في الصلاة لجميع المرضى ومتألمين والصحاة والأحياء والموتى ..
قوة الصليب تغنينا عن أي قوة أخرى.. 

آمين..*


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

أمة قال:


> أجثو وانحني بركبتي أمام صليب القيامة ​يا ربي وإلها ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
> يا من محتنا الغلبة على الموت بقيامتك
> وجعلتنا أبناء بالتبني
> وجئت بالبعيدين ليكون الجميع رعية واحدة
> ...



*أمي العزيزة المباركة أمة..

أقل شي أعمله مقارنة بمحبتك وعطفك وعظتك وتعاليمك التي جميعها مستمدة من الروح القدس إلهنا ..
خمسة سنين هذه هي تعني لي الكثير ولا استطيع أن أجازي مقدار يوم واحد منها.
تعلمت منك الكثير والكثير وبنعمة الرب سنتعلم أكثر وأكثر ..

منذ اليوم الاول، (حينما علمت بخبر وعي ابنتك) وأنا أصلي لأجل ضعفها وأرفع قلبي لله وأتمنى لها الشفاء العاجل ولتكون أفضل مما كانت عليه في السابق.

بشفاعة أم النور العذراء مريم وبشفاعة الصليب المقدس الذي هو لنا قوة وعظمة سنسمع قريباً بخبر شفاءها .. أؤمن بقوة الصليب

شكراً أمي العزيزة امة على الكلام الجميل الذي هو شهادة أبدية لي وسأفتخر بها مهما حييت ..

وأخيراً.. لا داعي للشكر فكلنا بحاجة للصلاة التي نستمد منها البركة والنعمة والقوة بإسم السيد المسيح إلهنا ومخلصنا وسيدنا..

الرب يحميكي ويحمي إبنتك، أختي العزيزة. آمين*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يشفيهاااا ويقومها بالسلامه*

*امه+peace-86*

*ربنا يديم محبتكم ويبارك حياتكم*
​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيها
​


----------



## peace_86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*كرستينا .. الرب يقويكي شكراً على الصلاة.
روزي.. شكراً جداً الله يخليك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيها ويرفع اى الم عنها 
ببركة وشفاعة الست العدرا وجميع القديسين *​


----------



## peace_86 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*الرب يباركك يا روزو إيهاب ..*


----------

